# Recommend me a photo host



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey kids. I'm thinking about getting a pro account at like Flickr, photobucket etc. I'm leaning towards Flickr because of no upload limits and the great price of like 2 bucks a month.

Photobucket has an storage limit, which would likely be a problem in the near future.

Are there other's besides the shutterbug type places?


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2009)

I take it you don't want something more commercial for selling like www.zenfolio.com ? (about $100 a year)


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

KmH said:


> I take it you don't want something more commercial for selling like www.zenfolio.com ? (about $100 a year)



I thought about something like that, but I won't be selling too much on line. Yet. That may change in the future, but for now I just want a place to put it all.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 23, 2009)

SmugMug.com


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't care for Flickr at all.  I have a Zenfolio account and it's not bad, but I don't like their setup.  For years I'd have said smugmug without a doubt but right now my patience with some of their changes has worn thin and I'm really thinking about bailing.

Anybody know a good photo host?


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

aerialphoto said:


> I don't care for Flickr at all.  I have a Zenfolio account and it's not bad, but I don't like their setup.  For years I'd have said smugmug without a doubt but right now my patience with some of their changes has worn thin and I'm really thinking about bailing.
> 
> Anybody know a good photo host?



ROFLes!!!1one


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Flickr Pro (as you can tell, you friended me mouhahaha)

Its good for what its intent is, a place for mass photo storage, sharing on forums and so on.  I find the site is reliable, interface is easy to use.

Its not to be used for pro purposes, even if I have referenced it for potential jobs while my own website is being built.

I haven't looked at many others, but $40 for 2 years is nothing when you think your average personal space will be $80 a year and I think Zenfolio is $100 or so a year.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I use Flickr Pro (as you can tell, you friended me mouhahaha)
> 
> Its good for what its intent is, a place for mass photo storage, sharing on forums and so on.  I find the site is reliable, interface is easy to use.
> 
> ...



How funny, I was just going to PM you and ask your opinion. 

I dont' want to sell anything like at smugmug etc. I have my own site for a portfolio/resume where I send clients, and I thought about storing my photos there, but it's nice to be able to make them public or not quickly and painlessly.

I like the unlimited storage/bandwidth because it's a somewhat stable place to "backup" my stuff outside the house. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I haven't looked at many others, but $40 for 2 years is nothing when you think your average personal space will be $80 a year and I think Zenfolio is $100 or so a year.



For unlimited storage I think Flickr might be the cheapest, but the layout for looking at images is terrible (just my opinion).  To me it's the facebook of photo sites, but for a place to show galleries even facebook's galleries are better.  Again, just my opinion.

Zenfolio starts at $25/year.  That gives you 1gb of storage per year _per year as a member_ (ie: 1gb the first year, up to 2gb the second, up to 3gb total during the third) - at least that's my understanding.  Their lowest-price unlimited account is $40/year.

Smugmug's basic level service is the same $40/year for unlimited storage.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

Is there a promo for flickr to bring it down to 40/year? I'm seeing 48/year.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

The Vault storage (smugmug) looks interesting. Does it allow any file to be stored? Like .zip/7z files?


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

About ATVs said:


> The Vault storage (smugmug) looks interesting. Does it allow any file to be stored? Like .zip/7z files?



It's for anything I think.  Look very carefully at it though.  You pay for what you store plus bandwidth, kinda-sorta - you have to read how it's set up.  It may or may not be better than just going with Carbonite or a service like that.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 23, 2009)

aerialphoto said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked at many others, but $40 for 2 years is nothing when you think your average personal space will be $80 a year and I think Zenfolio is $100 or so a year.
> ...


 
I totally agree, the site is butt ugly.  But again, its not a site that I feel should be used for a portfolio or some place you send clients (which is also not what the OP wants).  Its a place where you can store big (or small) amounts of photos, is easy to navigate and doesnt have downtime.  You can view images, these images can be sorted and grouped in Sets or Collections (you get collections with a pro account).  The site also permits you to upload higher resolution images so people can view more detail.  If I would upload all my images at say 6mb, that would be 166 images max I could upload on a 1g site, which is less than the 200 free you can upload on flickr.

I also find that the site doesn't really affect the quality of my images.  I found that when using photobucket, the contrast and saturation would be slightly changed...slightly, but noticably to the one who took the image.

So for its intended purpose, flickr is cheap and fine for me.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 23, 2009)

About ATVs said:


> Is there a promo for flickr to bring it down to 40/year? I'm seeing 48/year.


 
I rounded down as I didn't remember the exact amount.  When I got my pro account, it was $25 a year and a slight rebate for 2 years, so $48 sounds about right


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

Done and done! I signed up for a year at Flickr to check it out. I think it will be fine for what I want. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 23, 2009)

Worse comes to worse, your out of pocket $25 
Same price as 2 people going to see a bad movie at the theatre, without popcorn


----------



## Rekd (Oct 23, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Worse comes to worse, your out of pocket $25
> Same price as 2 people going to see a bad movie at the theatre, without popcorn



Exactly. :thumbup:

Also, it said if you delete your pro account, your photos stay there for you in case you ever come back. Could be a good thing I suppose.


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh boy.  A nutty spambot.


----------

